# larger surf fish



## sheffo (Feb 4, 2013)

I usually surf fish at playalinda. I have heard stories and read posts about guys catching jacks, reds, snook, even tarpon here. Is there a way to target these larger fish from the beach? How do you not catch sharks constantly?. I can't seem to catch anything with some heft to it.


----------



## SacoRiver (Feb 9, 2009)

First, let me say that there are more informed people here then me. I visit Melbounre Beach 16-20 days a year in February every year. (Just got here Friday from New York!) I’d say try to find a small section of beach with depth or rocks (rare in these parts). Further, if you fish the beach at high tide, scout out a good sloping beach at the low tide, this will give you the best ready access to deeper water then at high tide. I fish inlets at low tide, usually Sebastian. I’ve found small bluefish to be very persistent on the beach, regardless of the bait used…noting here I grew up fishing up north where bluefish are dark blue and BIG! A lot of small Bonnethead sharks also. I do catch some nice pompano right in the wash. 

Again, I’m not a local, but from what I hear the surf fishing is really good during the mullet run, late October into November.

Saw your other post, I went to Ireland 2011, did some online research and was tempted to bring my fishing gear, but didn’t. Anyway…we saw Cavan Town (my ancestry nearby), Dublin, Roscrea (friend there), Cork, and Clonmel (friends there). Had a blast. Going again this October starting in Belfast then down the west coast with a week in Clonmel. 

Cheers!


----------



## sheffo (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks saco, I have fished a lot but spending a sunny afternoon on a beautiful beach is hard to beat. I did make a few notes when the tide was way out. Youre right that you can find the deeper slopes etc. 

do the ring of Kerry when you are coming down the west coast, its touristy but still brilliant, Connor pass is breath taking!


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Just put a big mullet head on a hook and convey by some means it out to the 'edge'.

Soon; a huge shark or maybe a tarpon will pick it up. JMHO C2


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

A live bait fish stuck to the bottom is almost irresistible to some fish.. you can try that


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

Now that hunting season is over we fish almost every weekend and have put some large fish on the beach!


----------



## Tristan (Jun 22, 2006)

Charlie2 said:


> Just put a big mullet head on a hook and convey by some means it out to the 'edge'.
> 
> Soon; a huge shark or maybe a tarpon will pick it up. JMHO C2



Two questions, how big a mullet head, and how big a hook? ;-)


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I've used a head as big as my fist and a 10/0 hook. This caught some big reds as well as sharks!

Select a hook to match the size of the head. It's your call!

Big fish eat big heads. C2


----------

